# Sneaky Pete



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Just finished S1 of this and highly recommend it :thumb:

Anyone else watched it and enjoyed it?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea me and the Mrs really enjoyed it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes season two should be interesting


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't watched it as didn't think the trailer looked any good?

Recommend to give it a try then?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> I haven't watched it as didn't think the trailer looked any good?
> 
> Recommend to give it a try then?


Its Very Good It will have you Hooked fast:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched the first Episode last night. Very interested to see what happens. The trailer they made for this is awful, it had a completely different vibe and give me a different idea to what the first episode was like.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched Episode 2...then 3 last night lol. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I agree, I had no interest when I saw the trailer but was hooked when I started it. Really is great TV. 

Has the breaking bad type of vibe to it, but still maintains its own identity.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Might have to give this a watch


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched 3 more episodes last night haha, so got to watch episode 7 tonight. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched the final episode last night! what a series, really enjoyed it.

Can't wait for Season 2.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Watched the final episode last night! what a series, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Can't wait for Season 2.


:lol: I love how quickly you finished this! Pretty much exactly what I did. Season 2 due to debut start of 2018


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ryan said:


> :lol: I love how quickly you finished this! Pretty much exactly what I did. Season 2 due to debut start of 2018


:lol:

Would have finished it sooner but had to miss a few days due to prior engagements in the evenings and by the time I got into bed with the tablet....was too tired to watch.

I think I'm going to start on 'The Night Manager' as I didn't see it when it was on TV and it's been put on Amazon now, everybody said it was good.


----------

